# Aztec Clay Humidifier



## Steve2150 (Feb 28, 2013)

I remember my first humidor in the 1970's it had an aztec clay humidifier that looked like a ruler that sat in a slot on the lid. Have not seen these in a long time, wonder what happened to them. Almost all humidors of that era had this type of humidifier. Probably better then foam that comes with them now. My foam using 50/50 PG still gets mold on them.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

So true, as a stone expert its good for us to know that terracotta (fired clay) has a natural moisture level of around 13% with my pipe tobacco jars and bags. You can buy unglazed tile and cut them up. Make sure it's real clay and not gypsum.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

How would one go about using them? Do you use multiple pieces at 13% to get the desired RH level?


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

ACasazza said:


> How would one go about using them? Do you use multiple pieces at 13% to get the desired RH level?


I'm still so new to cigars I am not sure how much Terracotta would be needed for a humidor. Keep in mind the right "kitty litter" is clay. Not all clay is the same so it's a process of elimination for the humidity. 
It's huge advantage besides being inexpensive is its stability. It absorbs slowly and in reverse. Think of it as a battery charged with moisture. Temperature, evaporation from air exchange, and degree of saturation (6 - 13%) will be the final dictator. Over a given length of time natural stone is superior to wood in keeping an environment stable. That is why for instance quality wine and beer is stored in limestone caves at a fairly constant state.


----------

